# Aviacode input



## jdonahue (Jun 11, 2010)

Does anyone have input about Aviacode?? Looking for the goods and bads about the company, if any.


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Jun 11, 2010)

I have 2 friends that work for them remotely and both are very pleased.


----------



## amy_mousie (Mar 3, 2012)

Kelly - 
Can you please share their contact information for reference purposes? I just signed a contract with them and do have a few questions for those who are working form them now. 
Thanks so much
Amy Wright, CPC-H CCP-H CPC CCP CMBS
859-402-5117
Coder Educator/Auditor


----------

